# Vertical Routing Sled



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I just received an email from Infinity advertising a vertical routing
sled. Any plans available for a homemade one? I put together a vertical routing table but haven't used it yet


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> I just received an email from Infinity advertising a vertical routing
> sled. Any plans available for a homemade one? I put together a vertical routing table but haven't used it yet


are you referring to a horizontal router...

Woodhaven 6002 Horizontal Router Table & 3.5" Angle Ease : Horizontal Router Table


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe he is refering to this
http://www.infinitytools.com/Vertic...FRI+1/1&utm_campaign=New+VRS&utm_medium=email


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now we're talking...
that looks easy enough to reverse engineer...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> now we're talking...
> that looks easy enough to reverse engineer...


When's the last time you needed to run a board across a router bit at an angle for a tapered profile? This reminds me of Titebond's claim of waterproofness. It looks to me like they're trying to sell something of no consequence for $139.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

toys...
gotta have toys...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Semipro said:


> I believe he is refering to this
> Vertical Router Sled-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


Yes, this is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it has merit.
I made the analog, that is, a stationary holder platform that can hold
the work on end. (To a degree, the production model from Infinity,
has ~ the same flexibility.) It's in an old (out of print) book of mine:
"Fast Accurate Router Jigs"
But mine works with edge guides so the resultant end cuts are independent of the work's condition or section.
Sample cuts.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jim,
I made one from odds and ends around the shop. It is designed to hold the vertical member being cut for a lock miter joint. The cutter tends to push the member up and away from the fence and it is pretty much impossible to hand hold the board and guide it through the cut. I made mine to use the existing 8" high fence and the 3/4" groove for holding Bench Dog feather boards. It's adjustable for boards 21/4 to 5" wide but narrower boards can be held with a spacer. The bar across the bottom is a handle that allows applying pressure against the fence and the cam disc helps resist the outward force that the cutter applies to the work piece. The push bar is relieved to accept boards up to 1" thick. The guide rail in the groove is there to resist the upward force of the cutter. It's probably overkill but the top backer piece rides on the top and back of the fence to resist the outward force of the cutter. Both the groove and top edge of the fence as well as their counter parts are waxed to help move the whole contraption carrying the work piece through the cutter. For harder wood I clamp the work piece to the right side member to resist the upward force. It didn't cost $139.00 + shipping! 
Regis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I more than like this...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Reg66 said:


> Jim,
> I made one from odds and ends around the shop. It is designed to hold the vertical member being cut for a lock miter joint. The cutter tends to push the member up and away from the fence and it is pretty much impossible to hand hold the board and guide it through the cut. I made mine to use the existing 8" high fence and the 3/4" groove for holding Bench Dog feather boards. It's adjustable for boards 21/4 to 5" wide but narrower boards can be held with a spacer. The bar across the bottom is a handle that allows applying pressure against the fence and the cam disc helps resist the outward force that the cutter applies to the work piece. The push bar is relieved to accept boards up to 1" thick. The guide rail in the groove is there to resist the upward force of the cutter. It's probably overkill but the top backer piece rides on the top and back of the fence to resist the outward force of the cutter. Both the groove and top edge of the fence as well as their counter parts are waxed to help move the whole contraption carrying the work piece through the cutter. For harder wood I clamp the work piece to the right side member to resist the upward force. It didn't cost $139.00 + shipping!
> Regis


Nice work. Thank You for posting pictures!!!!!


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Instead of standing tall pieces upright, seems the better option is to make (or buy) a horizontal router table. This way you have a lot more support for those tall workpieces.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> are you referring to a horizontal router...
> 
> Woodhaven 6002 Horizontal Router Table & 3.5" Angle Ease : Horizontal Router Table


Nice...but only $636 U.S. or about a cool grand in Canadian gold.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Nice...but only $636 U.S. or about a cool grand in Canadian gold.


found used one one w/o a motor for 175$


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> found used one one w/o a motor for 175$


Good deal..It looked to me like the one shown in the link didn't have a motor anyway, did it?

Should only cost a fraction of that to make your own anyway. I'm cheap like that.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Al Thayer was selling plans for a home made lift that would convert quickly to horizontal. I made one of my own design and used it to make some picture frames, There are some major advantages to having the back of your work on the table and running the bit over the top like a pin router would do but from a different angle. http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...outer-lift-something-you-have-never-seen.html


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Good deal..It looked to me like the one shown in the link didn't have a motor anyway, did it?
> 
> Should only cost a fraction of that to make your own anyway. I'm cheap like that.


it does...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Al Thayer was selling plans for a home made lift that would convert quickly to horizontal. I made one of my own design and used it to make some picture frames, There are some major advantages to having the back of your work on the table and running the bit over the top like a pin router would do but from a different angle. http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...outer-lift-something-you-have-never-seen.html


I looked at the four videos that Al has on Youtube for this lift, and that's a really nice setup he has there. While he may not show everything (and I don't blame him for that) there's enough info there to make a similar setup.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> it does...


Not sure if you meant it does have a motor, or that it should only cost a fraction...

The router doesn't come with the unit. :crying: Just to clarify.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

For my 'drawer corner lock' cutter I made Ron Fox's *vertical push block*.

Easy to make, works great and stops end tearout. Made the 4 drawers for my screw storage cabinet with this and, once the bit had been setup and tested on a couple of scraps, the joints were perfect, which for me was amazing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Not sure if you meant it does have a motor, or that it should only cost a fraction...
> 
> The router doesn't come with the unit. :crying: Just to clarify.


it does have a motor....
the machine is quality through and through...
I feel as though I stole mine...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> it does have a motor....
> the machine is quality through and through...
> I feel as though I stole mine...


OK Mr. Stick, now you have me thoroughly confused...admittedly that's not hard to do these days.

We must be talking about different equipment.

The Woodhaven models 6000, 6002 and 6004 are not listed as coming with a router, so I'm thinking that perhaps you bought one with a router attached? Could that be it?

They do list which routers fit each of the jigs.

Help me out here!


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> are you referring to a horizontal router...
> 
> Woodhaven 6002 Horizontal Router Table & 3.5" Angle Ease : Horizontal Router Table


I like it. I must have one. It's a matter of safety, after all, right???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> OK Mr. Stick, now you have me thoroughly confused...admittedly that's not hard to do these days.
> 
> We must be talking about different equipment.
> 
> ...


no they don't AFIK...
my used unit didn't either... (estate sale)...
but I have no shortage of Bosch motors.... SNORK!!!

FWIW... the Woodhaven machines are well engineered and made.... 
they are 1st rate equipment... premium CS too...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> no they don't AFIK...
> my used unit didn't either... (estate sale)...
> but I have no shortage of Bosch motors.... SNORK!!!
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for that Stick. 

I agree that they definitely look very well engineered. I may try to make something similar when the need arises...which it may do sooner rather than later.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

One other horizontal option is the MLCS table: MCLS Horizontal Table

I don't know how well this one stands up next to the Woodhaven one though.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

wbrisett said:


> One other horizontal option is the MLCS table: MCLS Horizontal Table
> 
> I don't know how well this one stands up next to the Woodhaven one though.


That one looks pretty decent. Somewhat lower in price than the Woodhaven. The Woodhaven looks like it might be a bit more versatile, but what you would really need would be a side by side comparison on that.

Maybe we can con Stick into getting one of these as well, and then he can give us his unbiased opinion.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> That one looks pretty decent. Somewhat lower in price than the Woodhaven. The Woodhaven looks like it might be a bit more versatile, but what you would really need would be a side by side comparison on that.
> 
> *Maybe we can con Stick into getting one of these as well,* and then he can give us his unbiased opinion.


I'll pass...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

besides, I have nothing to do w/ MLCS anything anymore...
low bid imports are for wallet thinkers...

Router Forums - View Single Post - tambour door bits


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I'll pass...


I didn't really think you would fall for that one...


----------



## KCarscadden (May 22, 2007)

The December 2015 issue 222 of WoodSmith magazine has plans for a rotating router fence, one way being for normal routing, the other way being for vertical routing. See http:://www.woodsmith.com/magazine/issues/222/]Table of Contents - Woodsmith Magazine. {I'm not allowed to post that as a URL yet.)



Keith


----------



## A. C. (Mar 10, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> I just received an email from Infinity advertising a vertical routing
> sled. Any plans available for a homemade one? I put together a vertical routing table but haven't used it yet


There is something very similar which would be easily modified in the book "Jigs & Fixtures for the Table Saw & Router". It's a "Best of Woodworker's Journal" book, copyright 2007, ISBN 978-1-56523-325-6.

Starting on Page 22 there is a reprint of an article by Jeff Greef titled "Table Saw Tenoning Jig" A key part of the jig is a guide that slides in a table saw's miter slot. If your router table has such a slot (yes, mine does), you can use the jig on both your table saw and your router table.

I built one, but I'm not completely happy with it. I do get better accuracy on the router than on the table saw, especially vertical accuracy, but that seems to be an issue of the sawblade drifting up or down as I tighten it down after adjusting it. I think I want to modify it to add some of the features found in the jig being sold by Infinity Tools. I don't feel I need to buy theirs at all.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Quillman said:


> I think it has merit.
> I made the analog, that is, a stationary holder platform that can hold
> the work on end. (To a degree, the production model from Infinity,
> has ~ the same flexibility.) It's in an old (out of print) book of mine:
> ...


Is this the same book? Fast, Easy & Accurate Router Jigs


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

It is.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Vertical and horizontal routing from the same lift.*

I have a router lift that will hold, raise and lower the router in the same lift. Pretty sure there isn't another lift like it. It's also proved to be very accurate and much easier to use. Well worth taking a look at and would love to hear some feed back. There are 5 videos short and to the point with few edits.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y7SekLyEQyo

Al

Router Lift Plan Best Lift Free Shipping World Wide | eBay


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I made the often fatal mistake of looking at Youtube for router jigs. Holy smoke, some of those fellows have made some really astounding jigs. Now it's going to be nearly impossible to decide which type to build. When I get down to a short list, I'll post and get your guys' opinions.


----------

